# Problema en placa base de puerta automática Came ZL



## sacofa (Jun 17, 2014)

Buenas, (pido a moderación que mueva el post si no está en el lugar correcto) dispongo de una puerta seccional con un automatismo de la marca Came y concretamente del modelo ZL 54. Cómo no me deja pegar un Link podéis vosotros mismos abrirlo en pdf poniendo en Google "Quadro comando ZL54" os sale el enlace. 

La puerta también lleva instalada una fotocélula para invertir la maniobra en caso de detectar algún obstáculo si se está cerrando. La puerta ya estaba instalada cuando compramos la casa y la casa la compramos que ya tenía 5 años.

Todo funcionaba bien hasta que un día me di cuenta de que la fotocélula no funcionaba (led rojo de testigo). Días atrás mis hijos jugando en el garaje y jardín puede que tocaran algo, no lo se con seguridad. Decidí desmontarla para ver que ocurría pero con la mala suerte de que dos cables, neutro y común se rozaron con la consecuencia de que ahora la puerta abre, algunas veces cierra, pero cuando llega al final (toda abierta) no cierra por si sola. Tampoco invierte la maniobra si uso el mando a distancia, ni tampoco cierra con el pulsador de la propia placa, número 13 de la pág. 12.

Parece ser que en el compartimento del fusible número 4 (pag. 12) tenía un pequeño puente con un fusible( ignoro si estaba fundido o no), no se el motivo. He sustituido el fusible viejo que estaba fundido por uno nuevo. 

He probado otras cosas y sólo funciona si desconecto el subministro eléctrico y lo vuelvo a conectar. Bueno no responde si llega al final de carrera, si no llega si que pulsando varias veces abre o cierra pero sin llegar al final de carrera. 

He comprobado los otros fusibles y están bien. Los relés parece que también. El transformador debe actuar bien, supongo, ya que si no el motor no funcionaría. ¿Qué puede ser?, ¿Qué tendría que comprobar?. Dispongo de un polímetro por si necesitáis que compruebe algo y también mas datos, me lo indicáis. 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 17, 2014)

Me suena a problema de microprocesador. Esos automatismos funcionan con un programa. Si algún pin falla no actúa. Es difícil descubrir el problema así a la distancia. Tuve un problema parecido con un portón y le reemplacé la placa por otra incluso de otra marca. Casi todas funcionan con las mismas utilidades, así que podrías reemplazarla por cualquiera similar ( que cumpla con las funciones necesarias). Pon en google: placa para puerta o portón automático y encontrarás un montón.


----------



## sacofa (Jun 19, 2014)

aquileslor dijo:


> Me suena a problema de microprocesador. Esos automatismos funcionan con un programa. Si algún pin falla no actúa. Es difícil descubrir el problema así a la distancia. Tuve un problema parecido con un portón y le reemplacé la placa por otra incluso de otra marca. Casi todas funcionan con las mismas utilidades, así que podrías reemplazarla por cualquiera similar ( que cumpla con las funciones necesarias). Pon en google: placa para puerta o portón automático y encontrarás un montón.


Gracias por tu respuesta. Estos días ando muy liado, haber si encuentro un rato y voy buscando lo que me comentas.

Puede que el problema que tenga al cambiar la placa por otra (marca no te fijes) que trabaje en distinta frecuencia y no pueda aprovechar los mandos a distancia, tengo 3. También tengo otra puerta exterior corredera automática pero con un motor de la marca DEA SISTEMS también con 3 mandos a distancia. Por ahora hice un invento y tengo un mando de cada puerta incorporados en una cajita con dos pulsadores y leds de testigos. Tendré de mirar bien haber si encuentro la placa deseada para aprovechar unos mandos u otros.


----------



## sacofa (Ago 11, 2014)

Buenas, después de buscar con calma un placa para sustituir la vieja, me han comentado que no fabrican una que sea universal para este tipo de puertas. Después de buscar mucho por la red y preguntar a mas de un par de empresas he comprado la sustituta de ésta, en este caso la ZL55 y así no tener problemas a posteriori y aprovechar los mandos a distancia. 

Al no poder poner enlaces todavía no puedo poner la dirección de descarga del la placa nueva. De una a otra no varía mucho pero tengo una duda. Para conectar el transformador tengo dos cables (a parte de los otros 4, que van conectados a "*34v, 26v, 17v y 0v"*) que iban conectados a los bornes *"220v"* de la pagina 14 del manual de descarga del modelo ZL54, pero ahora tengo la ZL55. Según la página 1 del manual de instrucciones *no hay estos dos bornes para conectar estos dos cables*. *No se si para alimentar el transformador los puedo conectar en "L1 Y L2"* que es la entrada de alimentación de 230V,que aunque no los muestre el dibujo igual que los otros 4 bornes para el transformador en la página 1 del archivo de descarga en google del modelo ZL55.

Haber si me podéis echar un cable.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2014)

Pegá la dirección quitandole el htpp www y agregando espacios , luego nosotros la arreglamos


----------

